

What scientific concept would improve everybody's cognitive toolkit? - cwan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2011/05/cause_and_effect?fsrc=rss

======
drallison
The question "What scientific concept would improve everybody's cognitive
toolkit?" is Brockman's edge.org annual question. See
<http://www.edge.org/annual-question/> where it is addressed by many different
authors. See:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2135504>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2106857>
<http://apps.ycombinator.com/item?id=2540390>
<http://apps.ycombinator.com/item?id=2107720>

and so forth.

------
switch
That nothing in Science is 100% certain and it's a good idea to not get
religious about it.

------
fleitz
Definitely falsifiability. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falsifiability>

Falsifiability is essentially irrelevant to 90% of people.

